# Brave



## Sheilawisz (Jul 29, 2012)

Today I felt recovered enough from my latest nose/throat infection, so I decided to go to the Mall and I have finally watched a movie that I had been waiting to watch since last December: Brave!!

I was very pleasantly surprised by this animated Fantasy movie: A smart story, charming characters (my favs were the Queen and Merida herself) the great animation and beautiful colours and landscapes... I rarely like animated movies as much as I have liked Brave, and I want to watch it at least two more times =)

This movie has a special feeling, a distinctive personality and aura of its own.

Have you already seen Brave? What do you think of it??


----------



## Ireth (Jul 29, 2012)

Still haven't had the chance to see it.  I'm hoping I will before I have to go back to college, or I might miss out entirely until it comes to DVD.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Jul 30, 2012)

I enjoyed it. I think I'd enjoy it more if I saw it a few more times. (Which will no doubt happen once we acquire it on DVD, as we've done with all prior Pixar films...)

I think some of the characterization of Merida was a little inconsistent, but still, even Pixar's bad movies (Cars, Cars 2) are still better than the majority of what everyone else does.


----------



## Shockley (Jul 30, 2012)

When I saw the trailer I was very excited, and I actually saw this really early in its run. Week one, I think.

 But I was disappointed with what I got out of the movie. I thought there was the potential for a complex, engrossing story (while still aimed at children, obviously) and I felt let down.


----------



## Telcontar (Jul 30, 2012)

I enjoyed it. The story itself was a bit ho hum to me, but the amusing elements were _very_ amusing. Loved the king and pretty much everything he did with the other clan guys. Hilarious (like the fight when they all meet up at the castle for the first time, and suddenly a sheep flies into the air? Laughed my butt off).


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jul 30, 2012)

Telcontar, I also enjoyed a lot with the many amusing elements across the entire movie =)

_Brave_ has an excellent sense of humour, just the perfect balance between fun and sweet, it made me laugh a lot and the entire theatre was laughing... I agree with you that the King was the funniest character, but we should not describe too much so that we don't spoil it for others.

@Benjamin: I want to get the DVD for my birthday, Brave must be part of my collection!!


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 30, 2012)

I want to see this still.


----------



## soulless (Jul 30, 2012)

I am hoping to take my daughter when it comes out here in a couple of weeks, as unfortunately I missed out on going with her and her mother to see Tangled which she has been watched countless times since the DVD came out so I'll be expecting similar for this one.


----------



## LOCOFOOL (Aug 4, 2012)

I liked it too. I'd have to say the king was amazing and hilarious. I saw it twice, once with my girlfriend and again being a third wheel and loved it both times.


----------



## Wynnara (Aug 4, 2012)

I was actually kind of disappointed with _Brave_. I am a *HUGE* Pixar fan and normally will eat up just about anything they produce, but this film just didn't do it for me. The story kinda felt slapdash and I didn't really key in with the characters.

Anyways, a wrote a full review for it (with some spoilers) on this animation site I run. If anyone is interested, it can be found here.


----------



## Lawfire (Aug 10, 2012)

I liked it. Kids loved it.


----------



## Devor (Aug 10, 2012)

I enjoyed it a lot.  My wife was disappointed because she wanted to see a war.  Pixar does an amazing job, and it's incredible that they've had nothing but Blockbusters and only one to get generally bad reviews.


----------



## Marlyn Almyr (Aug 10, 2012)

I thought it was a cute movie with a lot of funny scenes. The characters were great and it seemed well thought out. But with that said, I was a little disappointed with it because the trailers made me think it was a completely different movie than than what I actually saw.


----------



## Endymion (Aug 12, 2012)

It just came to Finland and I'll definitely see it. Love pixars.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 14, 2012)

Thought I'd draw your attention to this...

Omnivoracious: Brenda Chapman on Writing BRAVE


----------



## Ireth (Aug 16, 2012)

I saw it last night and liked it a lot. It wasn't quite the epic I was expecting, but still very enjoyable. The music was awesome, the scenery was gorgeous, and the plot was every bit as funny, heartwarming, and tear-jerking as you'd expect a classic Pixar film to be. There are a number of anachronisms; some of them worked for humorous effect, while others kind of fell flat. That said, I give the animators kudos for showing their work in other areas, particularly during certain shots when Merida is using her bow. The arrow arcs and wobbles very realistically when she fires it. And the amount of detail in Merida's hair is worthy of praise all by itself. I'll definitely be seeing this one again.


----------



## Endymion (Aug 30, 2012)

I... Hated it. I wanted to love it but couldn't. So terribly disappointed.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Aug 30, 2012)

Was meaning to see Brave at the theatre, but they were screening it too early for someone with my sleep patterns. Will probably grab the DVD instead.


----------



## soulless (Aug 30, 2012)

Took my daughter a couple of weekends ago.  I loved it, and loved the soundtrack which I now have, however she only just liked it.  At least she didn't hate it which would have been not so good.


----------

